# cancelling vs. not picking up "rider calls"



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I know I should have turned off the app if I don't plan on picking up a rider at specific addresses. Some addresses are known "dangerous" which is why I sometimes do not answer "rider calls". I didn't know this could make my ratings lower? It's not exactly the same as cancelling a ride after I got to the address and if the address looked shady. I would assume if I didn't pick up the "rider call", another UBER driver would have picked it up already. Sometimes the call happen too quick or sometimes someone already picked it up so why should this give me a lower rating if I was slow to pick up the "rider call"? It shouldn't, right?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

You need to spend a few minutes reading these forums. Your questions have been covered. Also, it helps when you use the proper terminology. I.E. "_Pings_" not "_Rider call_". At first I thought you were referring to not answering the phone call from a pax after canceling on them.


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

Not accepting the ping lowers your acceptance rate. Cancelling increases your cancellation rate. Now you can't get in trouble for having a low acceptance rate, but you can get suspended or even deactivated for cancelling too much. My acceptance rate for example is about 60% because I don't accept pool, however my cancel rate is about 8 %. If you accept by accident just bite the bullet and do the trip. Hope that helped.


----------



## nlt624 (Dec 18, 2016)

My acceptance rate is 84% because I DO NOT accept any requests that have a rating less than 4.3 or who is more than 7 minutes away. I only cancel when the rider doesn't have their arse in my car within 5 minutes (X and Select) or 2 minutes (Pool).


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

My favorite character in Winnie the Pooh is Pigglet


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh-Lord said:


> Not accepting the ping lowers your acceptance rate. Cancelling increases your cancellation rate. Now you can't get in trouble for having a low acceptance rate, but you can get suspended or even deactivated for cancelling too much. My acceptance rate for example is about 60% because I don't accept pool, however my cancel rate is about 8 %. If you accept by accident just bite the bullet and do the trip. Hope that helped.


Are you sure that uber/Lyft will not deactivate you for a low acceptance rate?


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you sure that uber/Lyft will not deactivate you for a low acceptance rate?


Yes I am sure. My acceptance rate is shit since I decided I dont do uberpoop. 
Come on people stop doing uberpoop. If someone can't afford dirt cheap x they need to get a bus schedule.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

My acceptance rate all the time between 50 and 92 , cancellation rate is between 2- 14 . Rating 4.7


----------

